
Interpreting Hip-Hop for the Deaf (2017) - camtarn
https://pitchfork.com/thepitch/interpreting-hip-hop-for-the-deaf-is-more-complicated-than-you-think/
======
ggm
The n-word problem isn't just about deaf-signing. Its a problem, like it or
not. as is the b-word. I don't know how to confront what I think about it, let
alone confront it, as a first class problem.

